# Pony Club C+ test help?



## sariska (18 April 2011)

So, I'm palnning to take my PC C+ test in 3 weeks. Anyone have any tips on the sort of thing that commonly get asked and such? Also does anyone know the format of the test day?

I'm kind of worried about the whole thing because my branch doesn't give much training.  I'm also riding a horse that will be VERY  green xc (done one days xc before the test) so I'm also nervous about how she will go. Does anyone know what sort of height you have to jump?

All help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## legaldancer (18 April 2011)

It should all be on the main PC website. Could you ask anyone else in your branch how they run it or maybe your DC?


----------



## sariska (18 April 2011)

I've laready got the syllabus, but there's not any info on the PC website as to how they run it etc. , or a rough height you have to jump. 

As for asking my DC, she doesn't know much about it either as it's not an area she's familiar with, and I don't know anyone who's ever tried it before.


----------



## millreef (18 April 2011)

Whatever happens I just wanted to wish you the best of luck with your upcoming exams lol


----------



## tinap (18 April 2011)

I can't believe you don't have much training for got test!! Our members have theory lessons every week for at least 3 months beforehand! I don't deal with tests but my daughter did hers a few years ago. If I'm remembering correctly I think they had flatwork first (the stuff on the syllabus) then jumping (the daughter thinks it was around 80cm) then the XC, I know ours only did 1-2 XC jumps as the weather had been bad & the jumps were only around 75cm.  After the riding was the theory, putting bandages on etc & were asked about bits, types of shoes, laminitis, caring for ponies kept stabled & turned out etc. That's a bit of what she can remember!! Do you have any study books as I know there is a c+ study file you can buy which our instructors swear by!! I hope that helps? If you need anymore info please let me know as we have a few c+ examiners who I can ask. Good luck xxx


----------



## Thistle (18 April 2011)

When B did hers many years agothe day was in 2 halves, stable management and riding. Ponies were presented plaited up and riders looking smart. Think the jumping was pretty low 2'6" maybe. One girl fell off and hurt herself a bit and cried and still passed asit was a bit of an unlucky tumble.

The stable management was both theory and practical. It's all done in a fairly chatty way. Get you hand up and volunteer the answer, don't be shy.

They had to put travel bandages on a pony and know a bit about shoeing, feeding and general horse care.

The boy who was asked about toe/quarter clips and answered 'why should I learn about shoes, that why I pay the farrier' failed!

The study file is by Tish Adams http://www.equineworkingnotebooks.com/about_us.html


----------



## tinap (18 April 2011)

Oh forgot, they had to be plaited up for test xx


----------



## tinap (18 April 2011)

Yes, don't worry about the jumps, its how you deal with any problems they mark you on not if you get clear!! My daughter is very shy & was very nervous but the examiners were very relaxed with her & the theory she was dreading was actually ok! If you don't know an answer, don't worry xx


----------



## Clannad48 (18 April 2011)

tinap555 said:



			Yes, don't worry about the jumps, its how you deal with any problems they mark you on not if you get clear!! My daughter is very shy & was very nervous but the examiners were very relaxed with her & the theory she was dreading was actually ok! If you don't know an answer, don't worry xx
		
Click to expand...

As above really, when my daughter did hers she was very nervous as was not sure how the pony would behave. They were more concerned with how she dealt with the situation. The pony refused at one of the jumps and the way that my daughter dealt with it was more important than getting the pony over it.  

The main thing is know your theory, be calm and most importantly no matter what the pony does it is your reaction that will be assessed. 

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## sariska (18 April 2011)

Thanks very much for all the help, I'm feeling a lot better now lol! I'll try and work on all that. My problem is I know the answers, but nerves take over and I don't seem to say what I'd like to say 

I'll have a look at the notebook, looks good.


----------



## mcnaughty (18 April 2011)

A lot of stable management is really simple but you THINK you have to answer in a really complicated way.

Learn the resting and working heart and breathing rate of a horse - that is always a useful one.  They might ask stuff like "give 4 reasons why you clip a horse" ie stop sweating, stop losing condition, tidy up, help with grooming or "give me 5 rules to feeding" ie water with feed, not before work, feed acording to condition etc.  Practice bandaging, putting on boots, travel boots, tail bandage.  Causes of laminitus, causes and types of colic.

Name 3 things not to do when loading a horse (wrap rope round hand, stand behind it etc)

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## liona123 (18 April 2011)

I passed mine today!   It really isn't too hard as long as you know your stuff, you can get this pink book from the PC website specifically for the C+ test, and don't worry about a green horse - mine refused in the jumping, you are only judged on how you deal with the situation.  Good luck!!!


----------



## HashRouge (18 April 2011)

Have you got the Pony Club manual or whatever it is? I revised from that. I can't imagine you'll be asked to jump anything too difficult to be honest - we just had to pop a couple of normal jumps. No course and no XC jumps. I ended up doing the test on someone else's pony because mine went lame, and I passed even though I'd never ridden him before. I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## sariska (18 April 2011)

liona123 said:



			I passed mine today!   It really isn't too hard as long as you know your stuff, you can get this pink book from the PC website specifically for the C+ test, and don't worry about a green horse - mine refused in the jumping, you are only judged on how you deal with the situation.  Good luck!!!
		
Click to expand...

Are you thinking of the syllabus you can buy? Or is there an actual book you can buy from the PC website to help you revise?


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

Having just seen where you are from, then I know who your examiner will be  Im also from NI 

The C+ will be fine, you just need to remember that you wouldn't be doing it unless you were capable! Presumuably you will have been having stable management lessons, not sure on the riding, but when asked a question think about how you would do it yourself, and then answer - they want practical pony clubbers not academic ones 

I'm doing my AH in a few weeks time - I'm  at that!


----------



## sariska (24 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Having just seen where you are from, then I know who your examiner will be  Im also from NI 

The C+ will be fine, you just need to remember that you wouldn't be doing it unless you were capable! Presumuably you will have been having stable management lessons, not sure on the riding, but when asked a question think about how you would do it yourself, and then answer - they want practical pony clubbers not academic ones 

I'm doing my AH in a few weeks time - I'm  at that!
		
Click to expand...



Tell me.... you just can't say that and then not tell me? 

Are they nice? 

By the way - thanks to those who suggested the working notebook - it's great and even better than I expected!


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

sariska said:



			Tell me.... you just can't say that and then not tell me? 

Are they nice? 

By the way - thanks to those who suggested the working notebook - it's great and even better than I expected! 

Click to expand...

They are very nice  They appear scary, but she really isn't


----------



## sariska (24 April 2011)

That's good... I am curious now to how you know who it is...? Is it the same person that does all C+ tests?


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

Very good friends, and she teaches me too  
She does most of the tests, as well as some training


----------

